# Raymondville TX 10 pt vs SABO Sight + Nilgai rifle Hunt



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

finally able to get a video out! my computer crashed and had to be started from scratch. turns out iMovie came out with a new version and that took some learning too...

made a hunt at the El Canelo Ranch back on halloween wkend. Ray Burdette has an awesome place worth checking out.

this old buck cooperated the first evening. also managed to capture some outstanding gopro footage! tagging out early gave me some time to chase blue bulls, which i desperately needed! two days into and still couldn't get on a mature bull, luckily i still managed to fill the freezer

enjoy


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice buck and congrats on the nilgai!


----------

